# catfish and angels



## mudcat12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 6 angels and a clown pleco in a 75 gallon tank measures 48x18x21. I was wandering if there are any catfish I could mix with them and not start an in tank holocaust.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Most any catfish would be ok with your stock, just stay away from large catfish such as Redtails, shovel nose and other species that grow large enough to eat your angels. I would reccomend Synodontis cats as they dont grow too large and look great!


----------



## mudcat12 (Nov 25, 2009)

was also thinking about some blue rams, everything ive read says they will get along, is this true or false


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Blue rams require very good water conditions. I would suggest cories as you could have a nice shoal in a 75.


----------



## mudcat12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know the rams need good water conditions. I am capable of keeping water good, had a 30 gallon a few years back, and tested every two days, had neons and a couple of cories. just wondering if the rams and angels would get along.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

you may also look for tetra sp..they are also schooling type of fish like angels...


----------

